# S&W Shield Plus vs S&W CSX: Which One Is Actually Better?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't get CSX, to be honest. Looks like a forced innovation kind of thing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> I don't get CSX, to be honest. Looks like a forced innovation kind of thing.


I agree with you. It does not interest me at all


----------

